# what to pair with these sweat pants



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 10, 2008)

so, I gave in, and after protesting wearing these in public for about five years, I decided it can't be that bad to just throw them on and go to a friends house.

I don't know what kind of top or shoes to pair them with though.
colors don't matter because I've got tons of these and... yeah

this is the style of the pants I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The white ones.

TIA :] :] :]


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think some layered tanks or henleys, as something equally casual on top would be nice..and cute, closed toe flats


----------



## miss_dre (Jan 11, 2008)

i have tons of these! They're so comfy!
I pair them with their matching hoodies and a plain tank. Or a cute tee. =)


----------



## ben (Jan 11, 2008)

flip flops and tanks


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 11, 2008)

id make them sexy by wearing some wedges instead of flipflops


----------



## de-lovely (Feb 20, 2008)

LOVE VS sweats!! I always wore mine to class. I usually paired mine with flip flops or uggs, a tank and zipup or a cute hoodie or tee that matched the color scheme of the sweats. 
They're really quite easy pants to wear and pull off, good luck love!


----------



## damsel (Feb 20, 2008)

for the top i usually go with a hoodie or a slim fitting t-shirt/henley. layering with a x-long tanktop always looks cute. i usually wear flats or retro-ish sneakers like converse, puma, rocket dog etc. flip-flops also work.


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 20, 2008)

i totally agree with de-lovely and damsel!

When it's warmer outside, definitely rock some flip flops or some sneaks with a tank/tee and a unzipped short sleeve hoodie

On colder days, uggs or even some cute juicy couture/pink tube socks with some trainers and a pullover hoodie with a long tank/tee underneath.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Climbing shoes and a racerback.


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 21, 2008)

uggs
north face
blonde wig
orange tan

just kidding i wear these sweatpants but this is how the girls at my school do it haha... i usually just wear it with a like a boyfriend tank from AE and a thin zip up hoodie and my uggs.  I think VS sweats are my favorite thing in the entire world.


----------



## user79 (Feb 22, 2008)

Flip Flops
Funky runners in fun colors like from Puma, Adidas, etc.
Printed tshirt
Hoodie


----------

